# SAX.ich bekomme die Krise



## Guest (9. Nov 2006)

Moin, 

ich suche Beispiellistings, wo mit SAX aus XML - Dateien bestimmte Daten ausgelesen und dann weiter behandelt werden. Besonders interssiert mich dabei wie das mit dem Handler gelöst ist.  Mit der APi alleine komme ich nun so ganz und gar nicht weiter. Und in Tutorials sind auch immer unterschiedliche Dinge in Verwendung. Daher bekomme ich so langsam die Krise. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gerri (13. Nov 2006)

Hallo Gast,

was ist denn genau dein Problem? Musst ein bestimmten Tag oder Pfad in einem XML finden um anschließend die Daten dieses Tags zu extrahieren? Dieses Problem habe ich z. B. gehabt.

Grüße,
Gerri


----------



## Corpse (19. Nov 2006)

SAX ist im Prinzip relativ simpel. Um ein Dokument zu parsen sind 3 Schritte notwendig:
- Parser erstellen
- Handler registrieren
- Parser starten

Die einfachste Möglichkeit einen Parser zu erstellen, ist die XMLReaderFactory. Der darin angebotenen Methode createXMLReader gibst du entweder einen konkreten Parser mit (zb.: org.apache.xerces.parser.SAXParser) oder du gibst einfach nichts mit, dann wird der Parser aus den Einstellungen der System-Properties gelesen.

Die Sache mit den Handlern ist eigentlich auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Du suchst dir zb.: den Content-Handler aus, der als Interface vorliegt, und implementierst anschließend die einzelenen Methoden aus diesem Interface. Danach wird dieser Parser dann registriert. 
der Content-Handler beinhaltet zb.: die Methode startElement(). Diese wird automatisch aufgerufen, sobald ein Start-Tag im XML-Dokument erreicht wird.

Last but not least wird der parser dann gestartet und alles sollte laufen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einigermaßen helfen
mfG
Corpse


----------

